# 80gal peacock/hap stock list



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking to build an all male show tank. Here is the list I would like to go with, one of each listed. Also, any input on decorating/setup would be greatly appreciated!!

Dragons blood peacock
OB peacock
Apache peacock
Blue orchid peacock
Lemon jake peacock
Ruby red peacock
Sunshine peacock
Malawi blue dolphin hap
Fireline mloto hap
Super red empress hap
Red flush hap
Star sapphire hap


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

A couple of those Haps are a little on the big side for a 4' tank. Also, keep an eye on the Dragonblood and OB peacock. Sometimes they can be very aggressive. Other than those 2, I have all the others plus a few more in my tank with no issues. I tried a Dragonblood once but had to quickly remove him. He took over the entire tank!


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I would lose the red empress, blue dolphin and star sapphire due to size. I'm not sure what a red flush is?

Look at Otopharynx lithobates, Placidochromis Electra, Copidachromis trewavasae and other haps that mature at 6" or under.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You got some good advice on this question in General African from lilscoots.


----------



## dontpanic42 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I feel like I'm getting closer to figuring this out, thanks to all those who are replying to my posts!


----------

